# Hog hunt Fort Benning



## maggie (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody ever heard of this, is it real, urban myth, suppose to be this weekend.  Sharp sticks, slingshots, guns (military base) ?


----------



## rattleandstrut78 (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't know if it is true but i know that place is loaded with hogs.


----------



## kry226 (Jan 25, 2008)

I killed my first hog on Fort Benning in 2000.  They got some big motorscooters too.  Lots of deer and turkey too.

Most military installations have big hunting programs, but limited to bow/crossbow, shotgun slugs, or muzzleloaders (not sure about Benning anymore...they used to allow rifles).  Usually, you can access the training (hunting) areas without entering the main cantonment area and passing through gated checkpoints.


----------



## threadfin-nole (Jan 26, 2008)

First of all you must be military, retired military, civil service or their guest to hunt on post. The way it used to work is you had to get a permit from the provost marshall to hunt.
All of fort benning is divided into different areas. They have a call in system that tells you what areas are open and you sign in to whatever area you are hunting over the phone.

They do allow rifle hunting for deer in certain areas and some areas are shotgun only. Turkey hunting is awesome. 
Wish I had access to it but unfortunately not.

Since 9/11 they have tried to close off every access point. You used to be able to get in there from anywhere around the city of Columbus.


----------



## RGRJN (Jan 26, 2008)

Have to be Active/Retired or a guest in the company of one. Liscense from outdoor rec. Not sure, haven't looked for a while, but until turkey season, in the right area, you can still use centerfire. They also have bow/shotgun/pistol areas. However, they have had a bounty($25) per tail for about a 6 months now. The boys have been out there slaying them from what heard. Here's a link.


https://www.benning.army.mil/EMD/conservation/wildlife/


Joe


----------



## Woodscrew (Jan 27, 2008)

Also if your civilan that works for the DOD.


----------



## Woodscrew (Feb 29, 2008)

I found this on Fox News today.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,333850,00.html


----------



## armowarrior (Mar 2, 2008)

lucky guy , i want to be assigned to hunt pigs!


----------



## Ranmcnally (Jan 13, 2009)

*dawgin hogs*

sure would be nice to put some dogs out and catch some of there hog problem.


----------



## Tim@benning (Nov 7, 2009)

But can you hunt them at night evry time i go out for deer i see plenty of areas hogs wuld be in at dark but not there in the day when im out want to find out if i can go out at night


----------



## simpleman30 (Nov 9, 2009)

i wonder why it's so restrictive at Benning?  At Fort Stewart, anyone who has passed the hunter's safety course and has a hunting license can get a Fort Stewart hunting/fishing pass.


----------

